# Job opportunities for foreigners in Sydney or Melbourne?



## PK82

Hi,

Could anyone tell me if Sydney and Melbourne have good job opportunities for foreigners (Scandinavians) and do companies tend to be interested in qualified foreigners or do they usually favor local candidates? I am an MBA graduate from Finland seeking possible career opportunities in Australia.

Thanks!


----------



## Dexter

That depends what visa you are holding. If you are a PR, both of the cities will offer you numerous opportunities. It will be more difficult if you seek sponsorship or hold student or working holiday visa. Also, it will depend on what sort of job you are looking for.


----------



## Ozz777

I can tell you as an American married to an Aussie and on a pr visa, it is not easy to find work in Australia. They look for local work references only, and prefer Aussie over "outsiders". It took me almost a year to find substantial work in my field, after working a few service/labor type jobs to build my local references. You'd be better off networking and building contacts here before you ever come over, if you need to work right away. Also bring letters of recommendation, references, all degrees, transcripts, awards, etc. Good luck.


----------



## Dexter

Ozz - the most difficult is finding your first job. Once you have found it, it will be much easier to look for more as you will already have local experience and reference.

I went through the same in the past.


----------



## alexander.krochak

*alexander*

Guys!
pls advise me about jobs for workers from Russia with Diploma and with experience of work as inspector/manager/coordinator at the worldwide companies such as CMA CGM (container line) & SGS (survey company) located at Russia.
Pls assist to find any useful info for foreigners who decide live and work at AU.
Thanks & BR


----------



## sams

You can either try for sponsorship from an Australian company or take the PR route.

Check in seek.com.au or any Australian job site and find out whether your skills are in demand to be sponsored by a company. If you are not able to find sponsor then you can lodge a 189 or 190 visa depending upon your job category.

Check whether your job is listed in below list. If yes, then you can think about 189

Skilled Occupations List (SOL)

If not then check below and find out any state is sponsoring your job code and based on that plan for 190.

Consolidated Sponsored Occupations List


----------



## CareersDownUnder

Jobs can be found, as few as 10% of jobs get advertised, the trick can be to get help in Australia to get access to some of the hidden jobs market. [link removed by mod]


----------



## thedore

*telecommunication job*

I also searching for answers which is the best city in Australia that is suitable for foreigner to find jobs. I'm also planning to move Australia with a skilled visa but could not decided on the city yet. Applying jobs from overseas does not help much. I believe at least I should have a valid Australian address written on my profile. It means I need to start searching when I am landed.

To give a brief detail, my job expertise is in telecommunication sector and I am an engineer experience for more than 10 years.

Any advise appreciated. How long do you think will it take to find me a job in my area? Is it 6-9 months or more ? Which city will be the easiest for me to start Sydney, Melbourne or even Peth ?

Thanks a lot..


----------



## Verystormy

Have a look through seek.com.au


----------



## CareersDownUnder

Better still, research to find a list of target employers who might be most interested in your background, then make appropriate approaches for conversations, then make your location decision on where you find the most interest. You can get help with this if you need to.


----------



## thedore

Thanks for the response. What kind of help you mean?


----------



## danalee

*Global Convention 2015 Munich: the event which changed the idea of business!*

Hi there!
A few days ago, business people and anybody interested in precious metals headed to Munich, on of Germany's main cities, to visit the International Precious Metals & Commodities Show. Another important event for those who represent an international gold business was the Global InterGold Convention - an event to summarize the results of the company and make plans for the future.

Munich is one of Europe's largest business centers and these events are helping the city develop. No wonder so many went there!


----------



## CareersDownUnder

Thedore, by help I mean there are counselors who might have some expertise to be able to assist you. Try googling some thing like "Australian career counselor for skilled migrants" and see if any useful contacts come up? You might have to look at a few links to get past the Government sites.


----------



## thedore

Thanks for the info CareersDownUnder. I will have a look. Do you think can they help prior to my settlement in Australia? If so, definetely I need to start by now.

Thanks again,
Best.


----------



## Jamesintheusa

Seek is a good one from my understanding


----------



## shoaibsaddique

could anyone guide me that i granted e visitor 651 visa and now i am in Australia and i like this country so much i want to live and work here but i don't know the right way 
could anyone tell me which visa i apply now i am 47 years old


----------



## aussiesteve

shoaibsaddique said:


> could anyone guide me that i granted e visitor 651 visa and now i am in Australia and i like this country so much i want to live and work here but i don't know the right way
> could anyone tell me which visa i apply now i am 47 years old


Do you have professional qualifications or trade qualifications?


----------



## Verystormy

shoaibsaddique said:


> could anyone guide me that i granted e visitor 651 visa and now i am in Australia and i like this country so much i want to live and work here but i don't know the right way
> could anyone tell me which visa i apply now i am 47 years old


First, it is very hard for someone to qualify for a visa after the age of 45 as their are no points for age awarded for permanent visas.

There are also temporary visas such as the 457 which have no points requirements or age barrier. However, they are what they say on the tin - temporary.

What is your occupation and what qualifications do you hold?


----------



## a108786

What are the chances of getting job in Sydney after graduating from Sydney Business School?


----------



## JandE

a108786 said:


> What are the chances of getting job in Sydney after graduating from Sydney Business School?


That will really depend on what you are qualified to do, and what the unemployment level is for your job type.

Graduates are not getting jobs after finishing as fast as they used to.

Two News Reports:

In 2014, only 68 per cent of new bachelor degree graduates were working full-time four months after graduating, compared with 85 per cent in 2008, research from Graduate Careers Australia shows.

Up to 65,000 university students - 30 per cent of graduates - will be jobless four months after finishing their studies, and those finding employment will be earning less, the federal government has forecast.


----------



## a108786

I have enrolled for MS in logistics/project management at SBS and it's a two year course, the course will commence from Feb 2016.


----------



## JandE

a108786 said:


> I have enrolled for MS in logistics/project management at SBS and it's a two year course, the course will commence from Feb 2016.


So you will be wanting to know the employment prospects in 2018 ?

That reminds me of when Australia needed nurses, and thousands of Filipinas began nursing courses to guarantee a life in Australia. But, by the time they finished it had all changed, Australia no longer needed them, and then there were thousands of unemployed Filipino nurses in the Philippines.

Anything could happen by 2018. Just keep your fingers crossed


----------



## a108786

Thank you jande


----------



## Verystormy

a108786 said:


> I have enrolled for MS in logistics/project management at SBS and it's a two year course, the course will commence from Feb 2016.


You are aware that in order to pass a skills assessment for a visa you will need to demonstrate a number of years post qualification experience?

Hence why very few people who study in Australia can stay beyond their course


----------



## a108786

But then I will be eligible for a 2 year post study work visa , right?


----------

